# No permit



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well here you get shunned & flogged

it's part of our charm! :thumbsup:


~CS~


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> well here you get shunned & flogged it's part of our charm! :thumbsup: ~CS~


Oh I know I have some flogging comin. Ive been an Electrcian for 6 years in commercial. Just never had a reason to get my license


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> Oh I know I have some flogging comin. Ive been an Electrcian for 6 years in commercial. Just never had a reason to get my license


Then your not an electrician!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

They make you pull a permit is all.


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


Here your jobs gets shut down until a permit is pulled and a possible fine up to 1,000 georges


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

T Healy said:


> Here your jobs gets shut down until a permit is pulled and a possible fine up to 1,000 georges


He just mentioned a panel upgrade. Pretty small potatoes to cause much of a stir.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

depends where in PA the violation is committed and who you know in that municipality


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So yank the meter, change the panel, spark 'er up, and_ then_ drop a permit in the mail....

~CS~


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> He just mentioned a panel upgrade. Pretty small potatoes to cause much of a stir.


Yes it is, that's why the fines are only possibilities. Their way to "walk softly and carry etc..."


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

electricalwiz said:


> depends where in PA the violation is committed and who you know in that municipality


Its in NJ


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Oh I know I have some flogging comin. Ive been an Electrcian for 6 years in commercial. Just never had a reason to get my license






chicken steve said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site have enough to do with keeping up appearances , and really don't need the extra baggade of pseudo electricians in a professional forum
> 
> If it were permitted by law in , we'd publicly flog you and then sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to _gleefully _flogging you as well.
> 
> ...


:jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

T Healy said:


> Yes it is, that's why the fines are only possibilities. Their way to "walk softly and carry etc..."


I only have experience in SoCal and metro Detroit. Both of those places could care less, get caught, you pull the permit, case closed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


The first move is they will request that you pull a permit and they will double the fee,If that don't work then you *shall* be purified with pain...:laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Around here there is no requirement to pull a permit. POCO requires an inspection when finished before reattaching, thats it. Even now with the new rules and regs within the POCO it is getting easier to just disconnect/reconnect yourself. The POCO is suppose to be having an 8hr class and then have us sign a waver to start doing this but so far nothing has come about so a couple of us have started to do our own anyway. The line crews do not care and even supply use with H-taps and covers. I plan to purchase a bucket truck in the next month or so just to make this easier. I told a friend of mine who is a supervisor on the local POCO line crew and he stated to let him know and he would help load/fill my truck.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


Castration... nothing less.

Pete


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


 Did one in 2011, just did more work at the same place. Inspector went in and blew up. I had forgot to get a permit for the panel change. I really did forget, or it got missed somehow. It cost double here when they catch it(after 14 days).


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


Depends on where it is in PA .... many areas do not have permits.



Incubus311 said:


> Its in NJ


A different animal altogether. They will hang, draw and quarter you there. :whistling2:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Strip search is a bummer!

Next time you will get a permit, right?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

A stop work order gets posted and you then lose time and money. some inspectors will take it as a personal insult and will then make you wait for inspection and the pick the job apart.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> So what happens if you do a panel upgrade without a permit and get caught? Or any work for that matter


I think I just got the same call from the same lady. Lol

I also took the same course of action.... OFF TO ELECTRICIAN TALK!!!!! :thumbup:

If it is the same case a guy (unlicensed electrician) rewired a lady's new house. Didn't land them in the panel yet, didn't pull a permit and the inspector is coming in the morning.

I do not have a license so I really of no help. But what do u recommend? Calling the inspector and coming clean??.... Not sure what to tell her. Lol


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Electrical Student said:


> I think I just got the same call from the same lady. Lol
> 
> I also took the same course of action.... OFF TO ELECTRICIAN TALK!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Depends on the inspection authority... some may make her remove drywall to see the actual installation and some may require that the un-inspected wiring be meggered simply for an insulation integrity test. And, with the latter, they may want a report with somebody signing off on it stating that the test results are good which alleviates some of the responsibility.

Pete


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Have the owner pull the permit.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Why won't you get your fuking license?


----------

